# KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?



## AlpineRider (14. Januar 2010)

*KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Grüß euch,

vorweg kurz und bündig die eigentliche Frage, worum es geht:

*Spricht etwas dagegen, große KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiatoren für die PC-WaKü zu verwenden?*

Demnächst mache ich mich an's Werk, eine WaKü in/an meinen PC zu bauen.
Da das PC-Gehäuse sowieso an einem eigenen Gestell mit Rollen verschraubt wird und die Pumpe ruhig außen an diesem Gestell montiert werden kann, liegt es auch nahe, einen externen Radiator an dieses Gestell zu schrauben.

MoRa und 480er Radis schön und gut, aber geht es auch anders?

Ein großer Wasserkühler von einem Geländewagen oder Klein-LKW kostet beim Fahrzeugverwerter circa 100 EUR und hat locker 800mm x 600mm Kühlfläche. Ein paar große und drehzahlregulierte Kühler dran und das war's, etwas handwerkliche Erfahrung beim Aufbauen und Anschließen vorausgesetzt.

Da sich Kupferkühler und Kupferrohre im System befänden, würde ich zum destillierten Wasser Kühlerflüssigkeit aus dem KFZ-Zubehörhandel beimengen.


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Was meinst du was für Radis vor 7,8 oder 10 Jahren verwendet wurden?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Kein Problem,
wenn der Kühler gross genug ist brauchst auch keine Lüfter.

Würde aber eher den von ner PKW-Heizung nehmen, auch noch gross genug und die Anschlüsse sind nicht so riesig.
Ausserdem sind die meist nicht so vergammelt wie die von der Motorkühlung, da sie unterm Amaturenbrett sitzen und nicht in der Front als Fliegenfänger dienten.


----------



## AlpineRider (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*



Madz schrieb:


> Was meinst du was für Radis vor 7,8 oder 10 Jahren verwendet wurden?



Stimmt, da hast du Recht.  In diesem Sinne... back to the roots.



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Kein Problem,
> wenn der Kühler gross genug ist brauchst auch keine Lüfter.


Das denke ich auch, im Idle sollte der einzige Lüfter, der sich dreht, der des Netzteils sein. Ich möchte im selben Raum schlafen können.



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Würde aber eher den von ner PKW-Heizung nehmen, auch noch gross genug und die Anschlüsse sind nicht so riesig.
> Ausserdem sind die meist nicht so vergammelt wie die von der Motorkühlung, da sie unterm Amaturenbrett sitzen und nicht in der Front als Fliegenfänger dienten.


Prinzipiell ein berechtigtes Argument, aber:

1.) Die Insektenreste kann ich in der Garage gründlich wegwaschen. Danach würde der Kühler entfettet werden und eine dünne, schwarze Lackschicht drüber.

2.) Die großen Anschlüsse sind kein Problem. Ich habe sowieso vor, großteils Kupferrohre mit einem Innendurchmesser von 22mm zu verwenden (welche zusammengelötet werden) und PVC Schläuche nur als Verbindung. In nahezu jedem Baumarkt gibt es eine Vielzahl an Adaptern für Kupferrohre, da krieg ich sehr viele verschiedene Durchmesser hin. Löten ist kein Problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Geht kühltechnisch wunderbar (wenn man sie gründlich reinigt - auch von innen!) - nur auf Korrosion muss man aufpassen. Die Dinger bestehen quasi durch die Bank aus Alu, im Worst Case können sogar Stahl- oder Eisenteile in Kontakt mit Wasser sein und eloxiert waren die nichtmal, bevor sie ein Jahrzehnt lang geschunden wurden. Da sollte man sich zu 100% auf seinen Korrosionsschutz verlassen können. (d.h. z.B. Farbzusätze würde ich keineswegs noch dazu mischen. Gebrauchtkomponenten, in denen Rückstände von irgendwas anderes, Wasserchemie-veränderndes enthalten sein könnten, scheiden aus,...)

Ich persönlich hab mich letztlich für Klimaradiatoren entschieden.
Die sind zwar seltener zu bekommen (vor allem mit großen Rohrdurchmessern), aber es gibt sie mit Kupferrohr und für meine für Vollpassivbetrieb ausreichende Sammlung hab ich (trotz mehrfacher Versandkosten) vermutlich nicht ganz 100€ bezahlt.


----------



## vitka93 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Man braucht nur die passenden Anschlüsse und eine ausreichend  starke pumpe


----------



## computertod (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geht kühltechnisch wunderbar (wenn man sie gründlich reinigt - auch von innen!) - nur auf Korrosion muss man aufpassen. Die Dinger bestehen quasi durch die Bank aus Alu, im Worst Case können sogar Stahl- oder Eisenteile in Kontakt mit Wasser sein und eloxiert waren die nichtmal, bevor sie ein Jahrzehnt lang geschunden wurden. Da sollte man sich zu 100% auf seinen Korrosionsschutz verlassen können. (d.h. z.B. Farbzusätze würde ich keineswegs noch dazu mischen. Gebrauchtkomponenten, in denen Rückstände von irgendwas anderes, Wasserchemie-veränderndes enthalten sein könnten, scheiden aus,...)
> 
> Ich persönlich hab mich letztlich für Klimaradiatoren entschieden.
> Die sind zwar seltener zu bekommen (vor allem mit großen Rohrdurchmessern), aber es gibt sie mit Kupferrohr und für meine für Vollpassivbetrieb ausreichende Sammlung hab ich (trotz mehrfacher Versandkosten) vermutlich nicht ganz 100€ bezahlt.


jetzt hast du mich aber stark verunsichter. ich hatte nämlich auch vor so ein ding einzubinden. steht sogar schon in meinem Zimmer.
wie groß isn da der Unterschied in der Kühlleistung zwischen nen Radiator von der Motorkühlung und nen Klimaradiator?
wir ham da im Ort ein VW/Skoda Autohaus und da könnte ich an die dinger vermutlich sogar umsonst rankommen, gebraucht versteht sich, weil die die Kühler sowieso entsorgen würden. oder sind da gebrauchte nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Einen Leistungsunterschied gibts da nicht per se - sowohl KFZ-Radiatoren als auch welche für Klima-/Kühlanlagen gibts in Dimensionen von ein-zwei Dutzend Zentimeter Kantenlänge bis hin zu einigen Metern (wenn man Spezial-LKW mal mitzählt). Davon hängt letztlich die Leistung ab. Autoradis dürften einen geringen Fließwiederstand haben, da sie i.d.R. parallel geführte Rohren verwenden. (Klimaradis quasi immer seriell)


Ob ein Bastlerobjekt zu empfehlen ist, hängt immer stark vom Preis ab.
Du wirst gebrauchte Radis spülen müssen (ggf. sehr, sehr gründlich - und denk dran: Keine sauren Reiniger oder welche auf Sauerstoffbasis für Alu verwenden), weil die eben über Jahre mit Wasserzusätzen in Konzentrationen gefahren wurden, die du definitiv nicht in deiner Kühlung haben willst. Vielleicht war auch mal die Kopfdichtung undicht und es ist Öl reingelangt? Oder die Wasserpumpe hat sich zerlegt und Metallteile in den Kreislauf geschleudert? etc.
Wenn du ihn sauber hast, hast du weiterhin ein korrosionempfindliches Objekt -> entweder du hast einen sehr guten Korrosionsschutz (und in große Radiatoren geht viel, viel Wasser rein), oder du verwendest einen Filter (/lebst mit etwaigen Verstopfungen) und wartest mal ab, wie lange er dicht bleibt. (ich hab das mal mit einem Alu-Netzteilkühler und ganz ohne Wasserzusatz gemacht - punktuell kam er auf ca. 1mm/Jahr. Das ist für n dünnes Lamellengeflecht problematisch). Wenn du die Dinger für lau bekommst, kann selbst letzteres in die Kategorie "lohnt sich" fallen.

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass Autoradis zwar die billigste Methode sind, an viel Radiatorfläche zu kommen, aber vor/neben Heizkörpern auch die bastelintensivste. (Radiatoren -meist Eisen- korrodieren noch leichter, haben aber auch viel mehr Material, so dass man sich da eher um den restlichen Kreislauf kümmern muss)



Anm.: Alle Aussagen beruhen auf Theorie und hörensagen - bis auf die Sache mit meinem Alukühler. Alu-Temperatursensoren im gleichen Kreislauf waren übrigens nicht angegriffen


----------



## computertod (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

naja, als Korrisionsschutz hab ich da Innovatek Protect IP drinn. allerdings stark verdünnt
und einen Filter wollte ich ja eh reinmachen.


----------



## AlpineRider (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Dank euch für die vielen kompententen Antworten 

Die parallele Anordnung von Kühlrippen bei KFZ Kühlern und der daraus resultierende geringe Widerstand ist natürlich erfreulich.

Noch habe ich den Kühler nicht (den kaufe ich diese Woche beim Autoverwerter), aber 2 Fragen gehen mir noch durch den Kopf:

Gegeben wäre ein KFZ Wasserkühler in den ungefähren Maßen (in mm) 600 x 500 (mal schaun, was es so gibt) und ein 240mm Kühler aus dem PC Bereich.

Gekühlt werden würden die Spannungswandler am Mainboard, die CPU, evtl. der RAM (glaube aber nicht), auf jeden Fall ein Graka Komplettkühler (wobei ich noch am überlegen bin, ob sich der für eine GTX 275 mit 1.792 MB finanziell lohnt, wenn DX11 schon im Kommen ist), evtl. P55 Chipsatz.

1.) Was wäre eine ausreichend starke Pumpe? Ich hätte da an eine Liang DDC Pro umgelötet zur Ultra gedacht.

2.) @ ruyven_macaran (bzw. natürlich an alle andere): Das Problem der Korrosion ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen. Würde es dem entgegen wirken, wenn ich in einem großzügigen Verhältnis (50:50 ?) Kühlflüssigkeit aus dem KFZ Bereich beimenge?


----------



## Schrotti (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> Ich möchte im selben Raum schlafen können.



Da hätte ich eine Idee. Wie wäre es mit ausschalten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> 1.) Was wäre eine ausreichend starke Pumpe?



Eheim compact 300 oder besser.
Oder anders:
So ziemlich alles, was der Markt zu bieten hat. Wie du gerade selbst gesagt hast, haben Autoradiatoren aufgrund der paralleln Kanäle einen extrem niedrigen Wiederstand. Höhere Pumpenleistung als das klassische "reicht für alles mehr als aus"-Niveau einer 1046/Station600 ist also nur nötig, wenn du stark pumpenabhängige (Düsen-)Kühler einsetzen willst, oder wenn ein Filter zum Einsatz kommt, der sehr stark bremst.

(ich persönlich würde -je nach Aufbau des Raidators- sogar versuchen, den Wasserstrom zumindest ein bißchen seriell umzuleiten. Denn bei so hoher Parallelität dürfte eine gleichmäßige Verteilung schwierig werden und die extrem geringe Fließgeschwindigkeit im Radi -an der eine stärkere Pumpe aufgrund des Wiederstandes der Kühler nur wenig ändern dürfte- könnte ein sehr dicke Grenzschicht zur Folge haben)



> 2.) @ ruyven_macaran (bzw. natürlich an alle andere): Das Problem der Korrosion ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen. Würde es dem entgegen wirken, wenn ich in einem großzügigen Verhältnis (50:50 ?) Kühlflüssigkeit aus dem KFZ Bereich beimenge?



Schwer zu sagen.
Das Problem bei KFZ-Zusätzen ist, dass sie für hohe Temperaturen und sehr starken Durchfluss gedacht sind. Konzentriert man sie bei niedrigen Temperaturen und geringem Fluss zu hoch, besteht die Gefahr von Ablagerungen. Auch weiß niemand, ob die schützenden Substanzen bei den niedrigen Temperaturen die gewünschte Aktivität und Verteilung zeigen oder ob sie überhaupt für eine Kupfer-Alu-Kombination ausreichen (gedacht sind sie ja i.d.R. nur für Stahl-Alu). Die Hersteller von Autokorrosionsschutz machen (verständlicherweise) keine Tests für PC-Waküs, eine solide theoretische Abschätzung konnte noch niemand vorlegen (und wird auch schwer, da die Hersteller nicht verraten, welche Substanzen die eigentliche Schutzwirkung erzielen) und Praxiserfahrungen liegen mit gänzlich ungeschütztem Alu ebensowenig vor, wie mit den von dir vorgeschlagenen extrem hohen Konzentrationen. (es gab aber schon einzelne Fälle von Ausflockungen bei deutlich geringeren)

Wenn man mich zu Empfehlungen zwingt, sage ich immer:
Kein Alu oder Stahl im Kreislauf. Alles andere ist Pfusch (und ich kenn mich mit Pfusch aus  )
Wenn sich Alu/Stahl gar nicht vermeiden lassen, dann das Innere extrem gründlich reinigen (jeder Rückstand kann die Funktion des Korrosionsschutzes gefährden), in den sauren Apfel beißen und bei dem Hersteller kaufen, der einem als einziger die ultimative Lösung für Wasserkühlungen verspricht. (nicht, weil ich denen das glaube. Wer Kühler mit "absolut optimal" anpreist, die 10K hinter der Konkurrenz liegen, wird auch beim Wasserzusatz den Mund sehr voll nehmen. Aber wer das als großes Unternehmen macht, muss dann eher Entschädigung leisten, um nicht das letzte Bißchen Ruf zu riskieren)
Es schadet auch nicht, wenn die korrosionsgefährdeten Teile eine hohe Wandstärke aufweisen - bringt Zeit. Bei mir hat ein Alu-Netzteilkühler ~~<1mm/Jahr eingebüßt an der am stärksten korrodierten Stelle. (aber bei nem Radiator wird sich dieses Verfahren wohl nicht umsetzen lassen, die haben alle nur ein paar Zehntel mm Wandstärke)


----------



## AlpineRider (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man mich zu Empfehlungen zwingt, sage ich immer:
> Kein Alu oder Stahl im Kreislauf. Alles andere ist Pfusch (und ich kenn mich mit Pfusch aus  )


Seltsamer Satz  Aber ich weiß schon, was du meinst  Ich habe mir das alles nochmals gründlich durch den Kopf gehen lassen und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass ich Pfusch so gut wie möglich vermeiden will. Somit werde ich nach einem Kupferkühler Ausschau halten. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, keine Ahnung ob's wirklich so ist, dass uralte KFZ noch Kupferkühler verwendet hatten. Mal schaun wie's preislich so aussieht.

Die Frage ist nur, wo ich mit der Suche anfangen soll ... wohl bei KFZ Verwertern. Bei eBay sieht's eher düster aus.


----------



## Nucleus (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Jo, ich würde auch bei den Schrotthändlern in der Umgebung suchen.

Die haben sowas bestimmt zuhauf.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Ich hab den thread jetz nicht komplett gelesen, aber mal ein paar erfahrungen meiner seits. 

Ich verwende seit 4 jahren nur KFZ Radiatoren bei meiner Wasserkühlung, früher einen Wärmetauscher aus der heizung von einem BMW, hat die abmessungen eines 240er Radis, aber extrem dich beinander liegende Lamellen und er ist aus Alu, mein CPU Kühler ist ein KupferkernKühler, beim AGB besteht aus Eloxierten Aluminium. 

Also der Wärmetauscher hat mit 2 120er lüftern perfekt funktioniert, die lüfter liefen dabei allerdings zwischen 12V und 20V ( 20V im hochsommer 12V im Winter ) mit einem C2D @3.3ghz 
Wasserzusatz benutze ich nur Glysantin, also stink normalen Frost und Korrosionsschutz ausm KFZ bereich, das nutze ich ebenfalls seit 4 jahren. Es gab nie irgendwelche probleme es gab auch keine ablagerungen oder sonstiges, mein kühler ist innen nicht angelaufen und das Kupfer sieht noch aus wie Kupfer. 

Seit knapp 2 jahren nutze ich einen Kupferradiator von einem Ford Sierra mit 6 Zylinder Motor ( bj ende 80er jahre ) bei dem nutze ich ebenfalls Glysantin als Frost und Korrosionsschutz, auch das macht keinerlei probleme, der Kühler vom Auto hat dabei genug Power um meinen Core2Quad @3.2ghz ohne irgendenwelche probleme Passiv zu betreiben ! Die Temperaturen gehen selbst nach 4 stunden vollast nur 2-3°C über die umgebungstemperatur. 
Im Winter hab ich den Radi immer im freien Plaziert was mir Wassertemperaturen von -4°C nach der CPU beschert hat, die CPU war dabei unter 0°C runtergekühlt, genaue Temps kann ich nicht ermitteln da der PECI nicht unter 0°C ausliest sondern nur noch fehlerhafte daten ausliest. Aber auch das ging ohne probleme. 

Meine Radis sind nach 4 jahren 24/7 betrieb wie gesagt alle noch Top in schuss, ich spüle die mindest einmal im jahr komplett durch und hab weder ablagerungen noch sonst irgendwas gehabt beim rausspülen ( spülen deshalb weil ich das Wasser wechsel einmal im jahr, und man div Frostschutzmittel nicht mischen darf ! das ist im KFZ bereich üblich so ) 

Und um deine frage zu beantworten, es ist in der Tat so das manche Autohersteller in den späten 70 und anfang 80er jahre 'Kupferadiatoren verwendet haben, aber hier wirste beim Autoverwerter nur noch schrott finden, denn bei den teilen sind zu 90% die lamellen alle weggegammelt, und ersaztteile sind meist schon aus Alu. Ich hab das glück gehabt das mein kühler nie in einem Auto verbaut wurde sondern jahrelang im Lager lag, und somit ist der auch noch sehr gut in schuss. 

Aber wie gesagt ich hab 4 jahre lang einen Wärmetauscher ausm Auto benuzt mit nem Kupferkernkühler und da gabs ebenfalls keine ablagerungen ! Nur du darfst niemals vergessen Frostschutz reinzumachen, sonst haste innerhalb weniger stunden ne braune brühe. Was mir einmal passiert ist.


----------



## AlpineRider (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Also die Suche bei den KFZ-Verwertern/Schrotthändlern von heute war erfolglos.

dfence' Antwort hat mich allerdings nun etwas verunsichert ...


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Was hat dich den verunsichert, das du keine kupferkühler mehr heutzutage bekommst ? Naja das ist ganz normal bedenke mal das die meisten motoren damals in den 80ern schon Aluzylinderköpfe gehabt haben. Von daher wurden da auch Alu Radis eingesezt zumal kupfer auch einfach zu teuer ist. Must dir also am besten nen Auto suchen was damals kein Aluzylinderkopf gehabt hat. 

Aber wie gesagt ich nutze selbst AluRadis und Alu teile in meiner Wasserkühlung obwohl ich einen Kupferkernkühler hab. Darfst halt niemals Kühlerfrostschutz mittel vergessen, denn da ist immer korrosionsschutz drinne.


----------



## AlpineRider (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Dass ich kaum noch Wasserkühler aus Kupfer im KFZ Bereich bekomme, wundert mich nicht.

Was mich irritiert sind nur zweierlei Aussagen:

Einerseits wird -so sah ich es eigentlich auch- in posts davor vom Mischen mehrerer Materialien in einem Kreislauf (Kupfer & Alu z.B.) abgeraten, trotz Verwendung von KFZ Kühlermittel (mit Korrosionsschutz). Ebenfalls Kolleginnen aus der Chemie der Uni haben mir davon abgeraten, wenn ich über viele Jahre hinweg das Kühlsystem (selbstverständlich mit regelmäßigem Tausch der Flüssigkeit ca alle 6 Monate) betreiben möchte.

Auf der anderen Seite stehen deine positiven Erfahrungen mit Alu-Kühlern und Kupfer-Elementen im Kühlsystem, die natürlich auch nicht zu verachten sind.

Prinzipiell würde ich niemals Kühlerfrostschutzmittel vergessen bzw. darauf bewusst verzichten.


----------



## sentinel1 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Ich betreibe seit 7 Jahren nen Alu - Kupfermix inner Wakü und es gibt keine Ablagerungen und keine Probleme. 
Das Wasser wurde insgesamt 2 mal getauscht, einmal kurz nach dem Start und dann nach ca. 5 Jahren, bis auf ein paar Blasen war das Wasser ASTREIN.
Damals mit etwas G30 (rosa) versetzt.

Ob ein KFZ - Kühler was bringt ist fragwürdig?! Und ob es so viel günstiger/sinnvoller/besser ist; auch!?

Falls Du natürlich ein KFZ - Liebhaber bist, wieso nicht!


----------



## Cyron78 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Wie bekommt ihr vom Autokühler die großen Durchmesser- Anschlüsse auf PC Kühlschlauchgröße?

Hab mir da nen Adapter bestellt, aber kann nicht sagen wies klappt, da auch der Kühler noch nich da ist. 
Und ich hab keine Erfahrung damit..


----------



## Cop (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

schau dir mal lieber KFZ Ölkühler an, da brauchst du nicht so starke Pumpen !

Ölkühler - Google Produktsuche


----------



## Cyron78 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Auch nicht schlecht aber zu spät..ebay..

Ich las das Autokühler nen geringen Widerstand haben sollen.. naja für 25 eu nen Corsa B Kühler, denke das geht. Wollte noch keine 130 eu für nen 1080er ausgeben..


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Naja ölkühler sind ziemlich untauglich, da deren kühleistung nicht der überhammer ist. 

Die anschlüsse hab ich einfach realisiert, ich da mein Kühler oben und unten eine Plastikappe hat hab ich einfach die original anschlüsse verschlossen mit nem stopfen und dichtmasse, in das plastik hab ich einfach löcher reingebohrt, gewinde reingedreht, und normale Push In anschlüsse reingeschraubt. Funktioniert perfekt.

Bei meinem Wärmetauscher hab ich 2 Adapterplatten aus Makrolon gebaut, die vor die original anschlüsse geschraubt und mit silikon abgedichtet, ins markolon wieder 2 löcher, gewinde reingedreht, und normale push ins reingeschraubt.


----------



## AlpineRider (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich betreibe seit 7 Jahren nen Alu - Kupfermix inner Wakü und es gibt keine Ablagerungen und keine Probleme.
> 
> Das Wasser wurde insgesamt 2 mal getauscht, einmal kurz nach dem Start und dann nach ca. 5 Jahren, bis auf ein paar Blasen war das Wasser ASTREIN.
> Damals mit etwas G30 (rosa) versetzt.
> ...



Diese weitere positive Erfahrung über einen Alu-Kühler in einem Kühlsystem mit Kupferelementen lässt meine Zuversicht wachsen.

KFZ Wasserkühler haben eine enorme Oberfläche, 600 x 500 mm sollten schon drinnen sein. Wenn die gesamte Fläche dann auch noch mit leisen und regulierbaren Lüftern bestückt ist, erhoffe ich mir doch gute Leistungen.

KFZ Liebhaber bin ich, ja. Das ist ein weiterer Grund, weswegen ich mit so einer Lösung ins Auge fasse.



Cyron78 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr vom Autokühler die großen Durchmesser- Anschlüsse auf PC Kühlschlauchgröße?
> 
> Hab mir da nen Adapter bestellt, aber kann nicht sagen wies klappt, da auch der Kühler noch nich da ist.
> Und ich hab keine Erfahrung damit..



Prinzipiell werde ich statt PVC-Schläuche großteils Kupferrohre mit 12mm (innerhalb des Gehäuses) und 28mm (außerhalb des Gehäuses) Außendurchmesser verwenden. Dazwischen werde ich mit Reduziermuffen die entsprechenden Anschlüsse herstellen. Bei dem Anschluss des KFZ Kühlers werde ich genauso verfahren. Reduziermuffen aus Kunststoff und eben aus Kupfer gibt's im Baumarkt und in Sanitär-Fachgeschäften in verschiedenen Durchmessern. Zwischen Kupferrohrleitung und Alu-Kühler wird natürlich ein paar cm Abstand sein, welcher mit PVC Schlauch überbrückt wird, damit nicht beide Materialien aneinander anstoßen.

PVC Schläuche werden lediglich als Verbindungsmuffen zwischen den einzelnen Kupferrohrsystemen eingesetzt (wo das System als ein ganzes Stück nicht verbaut werden kann) und mittels Schlauchklemmen fixiert.


Jetzt bin ich nur noch auf der Suche nach einem Grafikkarten-Komplettkühler für eine Zotac GTX 275 GT200b mit 1.792 MB. Garnicht mal so einfach mit diesen modifizierten PCB ...


----------



## Cyron78 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Ok, danke. So viel Kupfer wäre mir nun zu viel aufwand fürs erste. Email bestätigungen bekam ich und meine Teile sind auf dem Postwege.

Die idee mit den Kühleranschlüssen zuverschließen ist gut.. ich fand nun aber diese großen Adapter..

Köpenicker Zoohandlung Hagen Teich Zubehör


Auf ein Bild. ka jetzt wo, sah ich auch ein mit so festen Plexirohren und Kupfer, Silber-verbindungsstücke,-Winkel und so, hat auch was..


----------



## Cyron78 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: KFZ Wasserkühler als Radiator geeignet?*

Kühler ist angekommen, 2 Öffnungen mit denen ich nich gerechnet hatte.

Eine mit Gewinde(Wärmetauscher), im Baumarkt gibs kein gut passenden Verschluß, das es Opel spezielle größe ist, aber ein Heizkörperverschluß+ Dichtungsmasse und Silikon, funktionieren.

Die andere längliche 6mm Öffnung, ebefalls mit Dichtungsm. und mit Lötkolben das Ende verstümmelt.

-Wie auch alle Halterungen mit dem Lötkolben abgebrutzelt. +eine Halterung versetzt, das ich das Teil an die Wand hängen kann.

Bleiben meine 2 großen Öffnugen wo ich den Adapter einsetzten werde..

Die Lüfter 6stk. ,14 cm werde ich mit Spanplatten schrauben (m3oder m4) durch die Lüftungslamellen bohren, passt gut und hinterlässt kaum Schaden da sie sehr dünn sind.

Der Kühler ist 54*27 cm Groß..


Nun frag ich mich was besser ist, meiner Logik nach -das der Kühler von unten nach oben Kühlt, so also das Wasser so fließt.

Alle Kühlrohre sind frei, und es ist keine fortlaufende Strecke, sie enden alle in den großen Seitenrohren..
Ich dachte es erst anders.. also eine Schlangenlinie.. mit langer Kühl strecke..


----------

